# Light weight braid on baitcast



## Parafirediesel

Hey guys I have been wanting to downgrade my braid to lighter weight, from my usual 20-30 down to some 10-12 for my inshore fishing. Now while I realize this is still pretty heavy for most of you, I just wanted to see how you guys prevent your braid from digging down into your spool. I have had 15lb on my reels before and quickly got rid of it because I kept having digging problems that were such a hassle to deal with. Any tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

get as spinning reel...i fish 10 pound braid on a shimano spinner and 15 pound braid on a curado 50e with no problems..i like suffix performance braid the most
wrap a little tape around the spool before spooling to help the braid get a good bite..spool the braid under pretty firm tension and you should be okay..


----------



## goodwood

The top layer of braid will dig in regardless if you catch fish especially of good size but most decent braids will work itself out. Helps to spool the line really tight from the start.


----------



## mas360

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> get as spinning reel...i fish 10 pound braid on a shimano spinner and 15 pound braid on a curado 50e with no problems..i like suffix performance braid the most
> wrap a little tape around the spool before spooling to help the braid get a good bite..*spool the braid under pretty firm tension* and you should be okay..


After you spool the braid under firm tension, on first cast and retrieve without catching anything, does it not end up in a loose spool ?


----------



## Parafirediesel

I have been fighting going with the spincast but the more I look into it the more Im thinking for light weight its the only way to go. Thanks gor the replys.


----------



## fishfight

mas360 said:


> After you spool the braid under firm tension, on first cast and retrieve without catching anything, does it not end up in a loose spool ?


If the spool has a tight wound base layer of line it won't give as much when the first quarter (at most on an inshore fishing reel) is thrown out on an inshore baitcasting reel.

P.S. you should switch to spincast anyways.


----------



## mas360

fishfight said:


> If the spool has a tight wound base layer of line it won't give as much when the first quarter (at most on an inshore fishing reel) is thrown out on an inshore baitcasting reel.
> 
> *P.S. you should switch to spincast anyways*.


Besides of being able to work in strong wind without backlashing, is there any advantage of spincast to baitcast? I just changed from spin to bait about two years ago and found baitcast to be much stronger and faster. Only negative is backlashing on windy days.


----------



## fishfight

mas360 said:


> Besides of being able to work in strong wind without backlashing, is there any advantage of spincast to baitcast? I just changed from spin to bait about two years ago and found baitcast to be much stronger and faster. Only negative is backlashing on windy days.


that one reason is reason enough for me to use a spin cast for inshore fishing. any time spent fiddling with gear is time spent not catching fish! I most always have a baitcast and a spincast set up ready to go and end up never using the baitcast.
All it really comes down to is personal preferance and what you feel you are most effective in more situations with.


----------



## RayAM2007

I use 20 lb on all of my reels. I put mono on the bottom half and the braid (fins) on top half.


----------

